# Need Some Help... Im on .901 and can't go back



## ez2remember (Dec 29, 2011)

Ok, so long story short.

I was on forever rooted leaked 5.7.893 running reblurred
I used the pathsaver to get to the .901 I read so much about.

Everything seemed to work well and went smoothly. I didn't wipe anything, i simply clicked away and followed directions in the pathsaver. In the directions it told me that if I wanted to try .901 that I should install it right away. So i did thinking that I still would have 4ever root.

Now Im on the .901 system, but I lost root (tried opening root explorer/TB/etc. and tried updating superuser to no avail), and I oddly no longer have a camera.

Can anyone help me get back to stock? I don't know much in terms of technicallity, but with good instructions I can understand. At this point I just want to get back on the stock path, or get to a point where I have root and a camera with 901.

Thanks so much in advance!

-Steve


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

There's about 100 posts and a handful of specific threads dedicated for situations like yours. Have you looked thru them and done some searching/researching?

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## jack straw (Dec 27, 2011)

I used all the wipe options in rom tool box did a factory reset in safeloader did r3l3as3d to restore option 4 then option 1 then option 3. Then i pushed p3 one click entered recovery applied 893 reboot reentered recovery applied 901 and life is good wipe/data reset is your friend as far as i am concerned i do that all the time keeps sh tuff runing smooth oh also did a permission fix in rom manager. Sorry I'm. A noob and dont know that's why i edit


----------



## jack straw (Dec 27, 2011)

Or is it fast loader idk got to keep the cussing down and figure out my shtuff


----------



## ez2remember (Dec 29, 2011)

I know there's a bunch of topics on it, but there doesn't seem to be any particular thread that I could find that had the same issues as mine that I didn't have to read through 50+ pages to 'maybe' find the answer. 
I ended up getting back to stock 886. but could not root or upgrade anywhere after that. I tried forever root and it says 'adb' is not recognized as an internal or external command " So I tried the 1click path saver in fastboot and everything went smoothly I thought, but then ended up bricking it bad! don't know what to do now except break it and get a new one.... Good thing i backed up all data in TiBu before messing around. 
This time i think ill keep it stock with 4ever root and wait for the 901 to be officially pushed. Thanks for the help though anyway guys.



mikeymaxima14 said:


> There's about 100 posts and a handful of specific threads dedicated for situations like yours. Have you looked thru them and done some searching/researching?
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Do a search for R3l3as3d / For3v3r root. You should be able to unbrick using that, or there's another thread here about how to unbrick your phone, similar to manually pushing all the updates to get back on the OTA path.


----------



## John L. Galt (Sep 16, 2011)

The *new* FXZ file will revert you to 5.5.893 stock, which you can then root. However, coming from 901 there may be an extra step or two that needs to be performed, and this is being worked out. If you're on 901, hold tight.


----------



## ez2remember (Dec 29, 2011)

THanks guys, I tried forever root already and it kept on failing. Im kind of a noob when it comes to this stuff even though I have been researching for what seems like forever! I actually have another bionic on the way right now. THis way i get to start from scratch. Will forever root on the 893 and manually move to 901, or just wait for the 901 OTA. 
I really appreciate the replies


----------



## kamisan (Oct 29, 2011)

P3's fix on page one http://www.mydroidworld.com/forums/droid-bionic-forum/10577-bionic-path-saver-1-click-method.html 
download the file- (its big) 
Re install the 5.5.893 then run the FIX file also on page one (or you will get stuck at fastboot) 
If you get stuck at fast boot with the cdt.bin error click this 901fix.zip download and run while in fast boot it will reboot when its done. 
Then use for3ver root or one click root whatever to get rooted.. After you are rooted either do option 2 of for3ver root or manually add the needed text to forever root your device.. 
reboot. check root- (install some root necessary app like root explorer TIBU etc) now reboot into factory recovery. 
Install 901 update that is already downloaded to your SD card (thanks to P3's software doing so) 
reboot, check root.. All should be well. 
If you want a custom rom find one that is modded with the 901 lib files that you need or you will get looped... No worries if you loop- start all over... maybe do a factory reset from within factory recovery. 
(I dorked my bionic big and had to do so, this is how I know) 
This should get you there.


----------



## realbbb (Nov 16, 2011)

I would RSDlite with full 5.5.893 FXZ (edit out cdt.bin) or get this

http://dl.dropbox.co...NO_CDT_FAIL.xml

Here is one with no erase.. give it a try. (as long as coming from VZ images, no ROMs)

http://dl.dropbox.co...IL_NO_ERASE.xml

Then ROTA893 aka Root OTA 893 here

http://dl.dropbox.com/u/54323236/ROTA893.ZIP

Stay or apply 901 update. rota893 will keep root through update.

BBB
Posting is for Keyboards.


----------

